# Keto strips



## Rocco32 (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm doing the Atkins diet with refeeds. Before I do a refeed I should be in ketosis right? Well I bought Keto strips last week to test when I'm in ketosis. The last time I had carbs was last Fri. I just did a strip and it still says I'm completely negative. Shouldn't I be in Ketosis by now, I've been exercising and doing cardio everyday. 2 days ago it showed I was starting to have ketones show up but then it went back to negative. What's up with that?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 14, 2004)

I isn't as easy to get into ketosis as people think.  It isn't like "oh well, if I don;t eat carbs I will be in Ketosis in a few days."  Things are a little more complicated than that.  For some people it is even almost impossible to get into ketosis!!  What percentage of your diet is coming from fat?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 14, 2004)

Those strips are sensitive.  For instance if you exercised before testing you probably won't show anything on the strip because you used all your ketones for energy.  If you drank alot of fluid your urine is diluted.  Those strips are a guide and nothing more.


----------



## LAM (Jul 14, 2004)

how much protein are you consuming ? too much protein can keep you out of ketosis


----------



## JoeR. (Jul 14, 2004)

I bought keto strips also.  I consume low carbs(<120) and dont eat them after 3pm, yet never once have I been in Ketosis.  I have been doing this for like 3+ weeks lost  3-4 pounds so I dont think that they are to relevant.  

I did them at the ideal time to, right when I woke up.  No carbs for like 16-18 hours, no water for 7 hours yet never did I even get the lowest ketones in my urine.  I also read that in order for ketones to show in urine the blood must be saturated.  So you can be in ketosis and still show negative on the strips.

Im guessing you are using the strips to time refeeds, that was my orignal plan.  Taking in such low carbs you need to refeed atleast once a week.  If you haven't had any carbs in 4 days, then I would think its time to refeed.


----------



## LAM (Jul 14, 2004)

personally I can get into mild ketosis in days but I'll go >50 grams of carbs a day


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks for all the input. Yeah, I'm drinking a bunch of water and eating at least 230g of protein a day. I'd say I take in about 170g of fat. The only carbs I'm taking in is from that carb-sense ice-cream, cottage cheese, nuts, and peanut butter.

So do you think I should do away with the strips and plan to refeed once a week for 3-5 hours?


----------



## Akateros (Jul 15, 2004)

Aha! Carb-sense ice cream.

You may be interested to know that many an Atkins-head has found that the demon sugar alcohols prevent ketosis. I, personally, do not believe they are as "low net impact" as they are theoretically supposed.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 15, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the input. Yeah, I'm drinking a bunch of water and eating at least 230g of protein a day. I'd say I take in about 170g of fat. The only carbs I'm taking in is from that carb-sense ice-cream, cottage cheese, nuts, and peanut butter.
> 
> So do you think I should do away with the strips and plan to refeed once a week for 3-5 hours?




I believe, someone correct me if I am wrong, but on a ketogenic diet your fat is going  to have to be 75% of your daily food intake.


----------



## LAM (Jul 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I believe, someone correct me if I am wrong, but on a ketogenic diet your fat is going  to have to be 75% of your daily food intake.



for most yes, that is why protein consumption has to be fairly low as too much of it can be converted to glucouse when the body is in that state...


----------



## Jodi (Jul 15, 2004)

1G protein per pound too is what Lyle suggests.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 15, 2004)

Well I guess I have some adjustments to make  Thanks everyone. BTW, how do you make a protein shake have 75% more fat? I put in PB but that's like only 20g of fat.


----------



## Akateros (Jul 15, 2004)

I believe the popular answer among the keto crowd is "heavy cream".


----------



## Jodi (Jul 15, 2004)

Flax seed oil 

That is what I used anyway.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 15, 2004)

Screw flax, id just use more PB.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 15, 2004)

I wanted more n3's.  Yeah, I even did a healthy keto diet


----------



## sara (Jul 16, 2004)

No veggies allowed?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 17, 2004)

I think veggies are allowed Sara.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 17, 2004)

In traditional atkins style keto, no veggies are not allowed.  In CKD style by Lyle he limits them to small quantities.


----------



## JoeR. (Jul 17, 2004)

I think I also read that excess amount of protien will keep you out of ketosis.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 17, 2004)

Yes, its called gluconeogenesis which is the body breaking down proteins and turning it into glucose for fuel.  One thing to remember is that your body prefers glucose as it primary source of fuel so it will use all its resources to get that glucose before switching to ketones.  That is why in CKD you should stick with 1G or protein per lb of bodyweight so you get enough to retain LBM but not too much that your body will break it down into glucose.

If you eat too much protein you will rarely achieve ketosis because your body is still running on glucose.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 17, 2004)

On Keto green leafy veggies are only allowed. Brocolli, Lettuce, etc.


----------



## sara (Jul 17, 2004)

the best thing in keto is just have PB and small amt lean protein each meal


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 18, 2004)

Lean protein? I thought it should be fatty?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 18, 2004)

Yea...any fatty meat is ok.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 18, 2004)

I don't think its healthy to be eating fatty proteins all the time.  That's Atkins  

IMO, You should be eating lean protein with added EFA's.  Not fatty meats unless its salmon.  That's where people go wrong and this becomes unhealthy IMO.


----------



## sara (Jul 18, 2004)

I still don't understand the differnce between keto diet and low carb.. they both help with fat loss?


----------

